
San Francisco Patrol Special Police – Qualifications - valgaze
http://sfpatrolspecpolice.com/fieldoperations.html
======
imron
Tax cuts -> cannot afford police on patrol -> outsource basic policing to
private company -> police on patrol are only available to those who can afford
it.

And how long before it then becomes "wouldn't it be a shame if something
happened to your store..."

Ah the wonders of low-tax, small government.

~~~
ageek123
I guess you missed the part where it says this program has been around since
1847.
[http://sfpatrolspecpolice.com/history.html](http://sfpatrolspecpolice.com/history.html)

~~~
imron
You're right, I did miss that part.

That being said, I just find it bizarre that an essential police service is
basically outsourced with officers who

"are compensated by neighborhood merchants, residents, and associations or
groups who contract for services and who can also join to share in the cost"

Is it really that hard to just increase taxes/rates slightly in order to be
able to provide this service across the board?

~~~
simoncion
These special patrols are _on top of_ regular police patrols. You can think of
this program more as a rent-a-cop-as-a-security-guard program. Part of the
services provided are additional patrols of the exterior _and_ interior of a
building.

Frankly, I would be _really_ weirded out if SF made a habit of running patrol
officers regularly through _every_ building in the city.

------
kayfox
In my experience this sort of situation is helpful for business owners who
want some sort of enhanced police presence, building owners looking to solve
traffic problems with their garages and event runners who want some (really)
enhanced security.

These are all things that even well funded police departments would not really
consider.

The nice thing about these arrangements is that the person or organization
paying for the off duty cops can exercise some control over them.

------
jpitz
They are mandated 24 hours of instruction per year.

As a foster parent in Ohio, I was required to attend 40 hours of continuing
education per year. 24 doesn't seem like much.

~~~
simoncion
This is training _on top of_ the regular police training, mind.

~~~
jpitz
I'm talking about their continuing education requirement:

> Patrol Officers are trained in the classroom and on the Police Department
> range. Officers attend 24 hours of instruction each year, according to
> standards and on topics set by the Police Chief.

There is no part of that which implies there is anything more.

~~~
simoncion
Read this:
[http://sfpatrolspecpolice.com/employment.html](http://sfpatrolspecpolice.com/employment.html)

Make sure to read about "832 P.C. course" :)

Edit: Hell, I'll link to the relevant info:
[https://www.post.ca.gov/pc-832-arrest-and-firearms-
course.as...](https://www.post.ca.gov/pc-832-arrest-and-firearms-course.aspx)
;)

------
GavinMcG
Currently linked to the "Field Operations and Fees" page. I assume the link
should be
[http://sfpatrolspecpolice.com/qualifications.html](http://sfpatrolspecpolice.com/qualifications.html)

~~~
simoncion
The Field Operations and Fees page tells _me_ far more about the officers in
the program than the qualifications page. :)

------
codecamper
Every startup tycoon should be able to afford one or two.

------
gpapilion
San Francisco is no longer allowing new patrol specialists.

